# Favorite Mainstream Beer



## bill04 (Oct 26, 2007)

What is it, and why? Me? Probably Rolling Rock or Yuengling, Stella Artois. (I like lighter beers [not lite], lagers, pale ale)


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 26, 2007)

Spitfire or London Pride. Why? because they taste good!


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 26, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> Spitfire or London Pride. Why? because they taste good!



agree with LP and for the same reasons too

I also like a Paulaner, and Cains, they do a few nice ales too

not sure how mainstream any of those are.

I can't stand any of those fizzy piss lagers


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my locals with some of my favourite beers (brewed on the premises by former head brewer for Ruddles)

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/41/4101/Grainstore_Brewery/Oakham

It's next to the train station so maybe we could have a local UK meet-up there one day...


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 26, 2007)

a local meet-up there could easily turn into a local booze-up


----------



## Lars Leber (Oct 26, 2007)

Diebels Alt. I tried a lot of different beers and it just tastes the best.


----------



## hawkeye (Oct 26, 2007)

Sam Adams, espicially the Octoberfest.  I also like Sierra Nevada and a local brew from Athens called Terrapin.  I dont care for the watery beers like Bud light, or M Lite, and so on.

Oh yeah, and Pauli Girl is pretty good too!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 26, 2007)

Guinness or Murphy's for me please, not sure I can give you a why...


----------



## doenoe (Oct 26, 2007)

Go for Grolsch most of the time, but i also like Heineken and Amstel.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 26, 2007)

JohnMF said:


> a local meet-up there could easily turn into a local booze-up



Really? I hadn't thought of that


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 26, 2007)

Used to like Corona and Sol. Now I'm a bit educated...


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 26, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Really? I hadn't thought of that


... i'm so naive sometimes  lol


----------



## el_shorty (Oct 26, 2007)

Some of my favorites, Negra Modelo, Sam Adams Octoberfest, Dominion Pale Ale, Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, Blue Moon, and some other ones I can't think of right now.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2007)

When I lived in the UK, hands down, it was Guinness...all year, sometimes with a shot of Tia Maria.  However, I would take a lager top of Heineken...Stella was good, but too much...put me off my head.

When I moved back to the States, the Guinness tasted like watered down pi$$.  I have never entertained the idea of drinking a light beer.  Give me the goods, or firetruck off.  For a lager, I must have to say that Yuengling, for an American beer, is quite good.  Did I mention that for an American beer?  Most taste....................Okay, anybody had a meal with a "genuine" Mexican?  What the Americans think Mexican food is has nothing to do with what Mexicans eat.  Same, same but completely different.  Americans bastardised ethnic food worse than they produce a good beer. 

That's why I drink spirits.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 27, 2007)

Pilsner Urquell, St. Pauli Girl and Amstel. Once in a while I'll touch a Moretti or two.


----------



## craig (Oct 28, 2007)

Budweiser. It is the breakfast of champions.

Love & Bass


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 28, 2007)

kundalini said:


> When I lived in the UK, hands down, it was Guinness...



You have to be careful with Guinness. Some is brewed in Ireland and some in London - with a consequent loss in taste.
The bottled stuff has live yeast in it so it's better but has a limited shelf life.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 29, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Okay, anybody had a meal with a "genuine" Mexican?


 
Just about everyday 




> What the Americans think Mexican food is has nothing to do with what Mexicans eat.


 
And cheers to that! Or should I say "salud"?


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 29, 2007)

Mmm beer...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 29, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Mmm beer...


 
I take it your favourite is Duff?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 29, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> Mmm beer...



I second that notion


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 29, 2007)

Tooheys Extra Dry (TED's)

Pure Blonde

Victoria Bitter (when they don't have Extra Dry)


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 30, 2007)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> I take it your favourite is Duff?



 well no... I prefer a darker beer and since I imagine Duff to be similar to a PBR it definitely wouldn't be up my alley.uke-rig:

Guinness has to be my favorite.  (Technically all Guinness on draft in the US should be brewed from the Dublin plant... I'm guessing the difference in taste has more to do with time, storage, and bartender knowhow?)

My other favorites are more local to here... 1554 and 90 Shilling


----------



## morydd (Oct 30, 2007)

Does Goose Island count as mainstream? Their 312 is good, I also like Blue Moon, and Guinness. (If you're ever in downtown Chicago, Celtic Crossing at Chicago and Clark is a good place to get a Guinness. Apparently it's actually fairly well known in Ireleand) I'm a big fan of Bell's but I can't get their stuff any more.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 30, 2007)

I think we need to know whether any of the hostlerys in Germany will be stocking Guinness around the end of May.... LaFoto, care to comment?


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Oct 30, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> well no... I prefer a darker beer and since I imagine Duff to be similar to a PBR it definitely wouldn't be up my alley.uke-rig:


 
Ironic, since Duff means "dark" in gaelic.


----------



## seafoxfla (Oct 30, 2007)

Sam Adams or anything in a dark bottle.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 30, 2007)

As photographers I can't help thinking that we should all drink Ansells and Adnams.
I have no idea as to why, though


----------



## lordson (Oct 30, 2007)

i like Asahi the best

i hadn't had a beer for long time and this one time i ordered an Asahi, and man it was the best thing i've ever tasted

favourtie beer by far


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 31, 2007)

lordson said:


> i like Asahi the best



Another photographer's beer?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asahi_Pentax


----------



## Mesoam (Oct 31, 2007)

depends on what i'm in the mood for...if i'm just drinking i'm drinking cheap aka Keystone Light...

if i'm drinking a quality beer, shipyard, fat tire (if i can find it here), UFO, Hoegarden, Number 9...blah blah blah


----------



## spiritedwildfire (Oct 31, 2007)

Heineken and Amstel Light


----------



## craig (Oct 31, 2007)

I am thinking that Alexi Brodovich drank Budweiser.

Love & Bass


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 1, 2007)

craig said:


> I am thinking that Alexi Brodovich drank Budweiser.



The American gnat's p*ss? Or the real thing?


----------



## craig (Nov 1, 2007)

The Gnat's urine.

Love & Bass


----------



## JCorwin (Nov 2, 2007)

Harpoon IPA 

Samual Adams Lager 

Just tried sierra Nevada's Celebration ale....gonna have to give that 2 thumbs up!


BTW, have you seen those new Miller High Life commercials, where the truck pulls up at a bar or convenience stores and they remove their beer at the overpriced snooty stores, but reward the "good" honest places that are really helping people live "The High Life"  Pretty funny.  The guy walks through the bar and says "not an appletini in sight: this is a great place for the high life"

Good Stuff.


----------



## EZzing (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't drink beer or any type alcohol on a regular basis, but I do have a couple of favorites when I do.

When I go to Pennsylvania I like a local beer called Straubs. It's made without sugars or syrups and its very tasty and not a bit on the "light side"

Before I moved from outside Los Angeles in 1970, I went to a place called the Loch Nest Monster Pub. They had a really great draft beer from England called Watney's Red Barrel. VERY TASTY INDEED. I'm planning a trip to England and the Netherlands next year and I plan on finding a watering hole or 2 in England that serves Watney's!!!!!


bill


----------



## bnz506 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ive been drinking Budweiser since I was a teen so that is definitely my favorite but im a fan of most things Anheuser anyway.  New Castle is also another favorite of mine.


----------



## NashvilleDon (Nov 2, 2007)

[SIZE=-1]*Negra Modelo *is the best.[/SIZE]


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 2, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> The American gnat's p*ss? Or the real thing?



Wow I think that is the most realistic description I've ever heard!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a standard British description used for all American beer and goes way back


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 2, 2007)

well it's apt for many a beer here, but not for them _all_


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

Says an American.
This is the norm here. I can't find a link for Old Bowel Thumper...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 3, 2007)

craig said:


> Budweiser. It is the breakfast of champions.
> 
> Love & Bass



The original Budweiser or the copy from the US?

I still cannot understand how the US-brewery could win in court.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 3, 2007)

BTW, most beers you mention here I do not even consider beer 

I'm into top fermented beers mostly, so my favourites are ales and Altbier. But a good European pils is also nice.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 3, 2007)

OK, here is my list:

Schumacher Alt: http://www.brauerei-schumacher.de/

Füchsen Alt: http://www.fuechschen.de/

Anything from this place: http://www.thebeerengine.co.uk/

then Bass I have to admit: http://www.bass.com/

and Tribute: http://www.staustellbrewery.co.uk/


And some of the beers I consider really bad: Fosters, Stella, Heineken, Jever, ... and many more 

Oh, and I hate any sort of Kölsch, but that is more a political thing


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

No-one has mentioned Red Stripe!


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 3, 2007)

sorry but Spitfire is and will always be the best, just look at there adverts http://sturmovik.blogspot.com/2007/08/no-fokker-comes-close.html


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 3, 2007)

To be honest I think beer (and most wines) to be kids stuff.
This, my dear, is for real he men.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 3, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Says an American.


Well... this is true, I suppose the best I can do is to challenge you to come for a visit try to find one you don't deem gnat piss.

Oh and regarding Red Stripe all I can say is


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> the best I can do is to challenge you to come for a visit try to find one you don't deem gnat piss.



Been there, done that, looked down my nose and left.
The best thing about the US is fire hydrants. They are just so _cute_ and dispense free American beer :mrgreen:


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 4, 2007)

I am going with Boddigtons here. A close second would be Oranjaboom, but I have not seen it once since I moved back to the U.S. If you find yourself in the Netherlands, you can't miss it.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 4, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Been there, done that, looked down my nose and left.
> The best thing about the US is fire hydrants. They are just so _cute_ and dispense free American beer :mrgreen:



Hrumph you've been _here _here_?  
_Besides that, I just can't believe the quitter's attitude coming from you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

Tangerini said:


> you've been _here _here_?_


_

Yes.






I'm not a quitter but I do know when I'm banging my head against a wall._


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 4, 2007)

those Lastolite backdrops are getting better and better


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

Do you mind? I Photoshopped that.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 4, 2007)

Hrmph that is most definitely not *here* here, I see no mountains. :greenpbl:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

I can fix that.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Nov 4, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You should put that in the artsy self-portrait thread - but you might need to fix that highlight, where it would appear your brain has been blown out...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 4, 2007)

It's my aura of sanctity thank you very much.


----------



## Tangerini (Nov 6, 2007)

fix it with the magic of photoshop or with a visit?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 6, 2007)

I can only visit when the Bering Sea freezes over. As I have decided never to fly again I'm only going places I can drive to or get a ferry.


----------

